# Omnisphere scaling issues



## m10 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello,

Does someone know how I solve this issue?
As you can see Omnisphere is placed to the bottom/right for some reason
& I can't acces the bottom buttons this way. It works totally fine when I "clone" this instance
of Omni, just the first instance does this.

Can someone help me?


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't use FL myself so I don't know if there is a way to reduce that "buffer" around the interface. But in Omnisphere, if you click on the Utility button, there is an option to scale Omnisphere itself. It is the "Magnify View" option. Maybe that can get you where you want to be.


----------



## m10 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yea i’ve tried that but it didn’t do the trick unfortunately


----------

